# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  JLF:n 10-vuotisjuhlat?

## ultrix

JLF perustettiin 28.6.2005, joten kymmenvuotispäivä alkaa olla jo käsillä. Olisiko ajatusta nähdä tuona päivänä (28.6.2015) livenä porukalla?

----------

